# Happy Barbarossa Day



## vonGarvin (22 Jun 2009)

On 22 June 1941, the German Armed Forces invaded the Soviet Union, marking the beginning of the largest theatre of operations in the Second World War.  Many erroneously think that the entire war in the East was "Barbarossa"; however, it was only the invasion that began on that day, the longest of the year.  It lasted until later in the Autumn when the Germans launched Operation "Taifun" (Typhoon).  See here for more information.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Jun 2011)

Necro-thread.  Today marks 70 years since that fateful day.  Three years later to the day, 22 June 1944, the Soviets launched their own offensive "Bagration", taking them back to the borders of the German Reich.


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Jun 2011)

Ah,

Memories of Close Combat III the Russian Front.  

I still have it loaded on my laptop....

NS


----------



## Halifax Tar (22 Jun 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Ah,
> 
> Memories of Close Combat III the Russian Front.
> 
> ...



That was a great game! I actually just re-obtained the whole CC series! Downloadable at Atomic Games.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Jun 2011)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> That was a great game! I actually just re-obtained the whole CC series! Downloadable at Atomic Games.


Awesome game!


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Jun 2011)

The "Real Red" variant that you could download was really quite a good add-on.

CCIII was the best mod-able version of the game, lots of options, and lots of fun for online play too.

NS


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Jun 2011)

Hitler would have lost the Batttle of Wits with this guy. 3:52

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQNHBUqfLnM&feature=fvwrel


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Jun 2012)

NECROTHREAD

Yep, it's that day again!  Happy Barbarossa Day!


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Jun 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> NECROTHREAD
> 
> Yep, it's that day again!  Happy Barbarossa Day!



Good thing that the Nazis did this and sealed their fate:

Operation Barbarossa was the largest military operation in human history in both manpower and casualties.[30] Its failure was a turning point in the Third Reich's fortunes. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Barbarossa


----------



## larry Strong (26 Jun 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Good thing that the Nazis did this and sealed their fate:
> 
> Operation Barbarossa was the largest military operation in human history in both manpower and casualties.[30] Its failure was a turning point in the Third Reich's fortunes.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Barbarossa



Actually Barbarossa in and of itself was a sucsess. Fall Blau, which was a continuation of Barbarossa was the seed to the deafet of Germany in the east.

Happy Barbarossa Day! 



later
Larry


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Jun 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Actually Barbarossa in and of itself was a sucsess. Fall Blau, which was a continuation of Barbarossa was the seed to the defeat of Germany in the east.
> 
> Happy Barbarossa Day!
> 
> ...



You forgot "Taifun" (Typhoon) in autumn 1941.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Jun 2012)

Is dyslexia the right word for seeing parts of a word or words differently than they actually appear, for instance "seeing" Barbarella, even though Barbarossa is the word being discussed?  ???


----------



## Edward Campbell (26 Jun 2012)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Is dyslexia the right word for seeing parts of a word or words differently than they actually appear, for instance "seeing" Barbarella, even though Barbarossa is the word being discussed?  ???




They both had red hair so you are, of course, excused ...







   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There were also other trivial differences ... and, BTW, Jane is only five years older than me.


----------



## GAP (26 Jun 2012)

> There were also other trivial differences ... and, BTW, Jane is only five years older than me.



Oh, that explains it.........


as for that Barbarossa guy....pffft..... ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (26 Jun 2012)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Is dyslexia the right word for seeing parts of a word or words differently than they actually appear, for instance "seeing" Barbarella, even though Barbarossa is the word being discussed?  ???



Probably more accurate to call it a spoonerism.


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Jun 2012)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Is dyslexia the right word for seeing parts of a word or words differently than they actually appear, for instance "seeing" Barbarella, even though Barbarossa is the word being discussed?  ???


I think it's called "wishful thinking"...


----------



## Edward Campbell (26 Jun 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I think it's called "wishful thinking"...




Did I mention that Jane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I are about the same age and that I have nothing against slightly older women?


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Did I mention that Jane
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But Edward, Jane has kept her "fighting" trim.......She has a new exercise video out.    >


----------



## Brad Sallows (26 Jun 2012)

22 June was a great day during WWII:

22 June 1940 - Happy Surrender of France Day
22 June 1941 - Happy Barbarossa Day
22 June 1943 - an important family birthday
22 June 1944 - Happy Bagration Day


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jun 2012)

I prefer this picture of her.


----------



## GAP (26 Jun 2012)

+1


----------



## eurowing (27 Jun 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I prefer this picture of her.



A bazillion milpoints to you!  I tried my google fu to see if she was still available as a Fig 4 target.  In the 70's you could order them from SOF Magazine.


----------

